# FS:Breeding pair of blue diamond flowerhorn



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a 6" blue diamond that started to pair up with my 3.5" female, she has laid eggs once already but the male wasnt there to fertilize the eggs. asking 300$


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

make me an offer!


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I would like to buy just the male. I have a female who already spawn with texas cichlid. Will you sell just the male alone?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I can also help Chief in shipping the FH


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Well.. I am certainly interested in the male. But I have no place to put the female. My female is large and has already spawned. I think they would do well together.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

200$ if picked up tonight call me at 604-616-8248


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

make me an offer


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I am coming to Van July 18th. If you still have him I will buy him if you will take $200 for the male.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

its yours! Pending


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

YAY!! Can you please PM me your location and phone number so I can plan the trip. Thank you


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

oOoOo, the fish so cute and amazing~~what s the name of it ?


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Thai Silk Flowerhorn. And i'm hoping to make many babies. My female wants to spawn


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

*bump*

bump for info


jordonsmum said:


> YAY!! Can you please PM me your location and phone number so I can plan the trip. Thank you


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry i just sent the info


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------

